# Odd & Fun Songs...



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2013)

This one cracks me up...

[ame=http://youtu.be/aYDfwUJzYQg]Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2013)

....and yet another



[ame=http://youtu.be/LBQ2305fLeA]Primus - Jerry Was A Race Car Driver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2013)

....and for a change...

[ame=http://youtu.be/3rYoRaxgOE0]Chordettes - Lollipop - YouTube[/ame]


..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2013)

....just for fun


[ame=http://youtu.be/ZRGI3_dl3kg]Banana Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2013)

......


[ame=http://youtu.be/XquUH6vjjLY]funny army music video "Steel Ding Dong" - YouTube[/ame]


.......


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/s7HyAJAQuXc]Frank Ocean - Forrest Gump (HD & Lyrics 1080p) - Channel Orange - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just bumpin.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvJGs6MhZM0]Asylum Street Spankers - "Beer" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkfJbsTOtqg]Asylum Street Spankers - "The Scrotum Song" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 22, 2013)

Woof Bloogle Gik

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4PnLFoJuMk]"Million Dollar Legs" (1932) Parodies "One Hour With You" and Tributes Buster Keaton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Jroc (Feb 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0Qw3Foa_XE]don't eat the yellow snow and nanook rubs it - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Feb 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZftK2kO6U]Monster Mash - YouTube[/ame]

Bobby "Boris" Pickett- Monster Mash


----------



## BlueGin (Feb 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jGJVA6pKWpw]Jim Stafford Sings Spiders & Snakes Branson, MO - YouTube[/ame]

Spiders And Snakes ~ Jim Stafford


----------



## konradv (Feb 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaEC-lWSlmI]Chuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling (1972) - YouTube[/ame]

Chuck Berry-  My Ding-A-Ling


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOfZLb33uCg]"Weird" Al Yankovic - Amish Paradise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dead Skunk in the middle of the road

Drop kick me Jesus through the Goalposts of life


----------



## April (Mar 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-eafUBULWA&feature=share&list=PLDD50EC0A682CE71F]Napoleon XIV - They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UejelYnVI3U&feature=player_detailpage"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UejelYnVI3U&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]

Dead Skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin to high heaven!

Louden Wainwright 3rd


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JytbHDRG0U]On Top Of Spaghetti - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkIUx5cviXk]It Puts The Lotion In The Basket[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 30, 2013)

Odd, Fun and works with my Avatar!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=WfEmN-50el8]Dr Hook You make my pants want to get up and dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry about that...(edited version)

[ame=http://youtu.be/GHeHQ9dUYT8]GILLETTE Short, Short Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak0_fa1DDpc]Dead Puppies Aren't Much Fun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=293Irm-vxtE]Gitarzan![/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNTxr2NJHa0]Lamb chops play-Along - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

....


[ame=http://youtu.be/Gxpz2ewrIE0]Bo Carter - Please Warm My Weiner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85gO8XLb4ug]I-95 The asshole Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

For those country folk's

[ame=http://youtu.be/vYNK8A_bXwA]Johnny Cash - Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup...

[ame=http://youtu.be/zZmMwP5bELE]Redneck Pride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJI6y5KlXJ8]Doob Jao Pyar Mein - music by the EOTS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 30, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1ssuB7lb98]Bonzo Dog Band "Bad Blood" - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0NVxohHfRU]THE FENDERMEN MULE SKINNER BLUES SOMA RECORDS - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3hN_eyClvM]The Fuzztones-I'm the Wolfman - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmI5Mh76D5w]Boobs A Lot - The Holy Modal Rounders - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1suXV04Yxs]Joey Deluxe - Itsy Bitsy Spider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 6, 2013)

bump...

[ame=http://youtu.be/YOGrvQAIdnA]Journey to the Old Age. Really Funny Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 10, 2013)

A Classic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sFacWGBJ_cs]Shaddap You Face - Joe Dolce - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enqNl7tdLR4]BEEP BEEP ~ THE LITTLE NASH RAMBLER ~ The PLAYMATES ~ ANIMATION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Eh.. I got Grandchildren...

[ame=http://youtu.be/astISOttCQ0]The Gummy Bear Song - Long English Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe0q8Lq3L2Q]Please; Mr Custer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei3jhe-yl4U]"put ya clothes back on" recored live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxzg_iM-T4E]Royal Guardsmen - Snoopy Vs. The Red Baron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBfxl_T6ldg]They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha Ha (with lyrics) ::: Halloween - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD7zoFppvvU]The Script, If You see Kay--with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjKF7aQthcQ]Alice's Restaurant (Full 23 Minute Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hortysir (Apr 10, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> Alice's Restaurant (Full 23 Minute Song) - YouTube



The song that, supposedly, DJs used when they had to take a dump


----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2013)

The song is "Smarty," and the movie is Double or Nothing (1937)...... and the singer is Bing Crosby! all together now! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i6BRrBHQLo]Bing Sings "Smarty" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

more Primus

[ame=http://youtu.be/X9uk9IcoQ0w]Primus - The Devil Went Down To Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

French..can be fun

[ame=http://youtu.be/PKzmSkWtoPc]Amelie ? Boum ? Charles Trenet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well...it's funny and such

[ame=http://youtu.be/yDnfxscfml4]Very Clever, Funny, Rude Song & Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC5Yf9rmKto]How Much Is That Doggie in the Window? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k3L-_Snu7k]Lazy Ramadi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lmXxT98SR6M]PSY (ft. Army) Gangnam Style - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHozf-gv3D0]Spongebob Squarepants - Boom BOOM POW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQcje5pdVGE]The Ghoul (A tribute) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amYWLKrxmIQ]Video 26 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ87dCuXSQo]Linnzi Zaorski - When I Get Low I Get High - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be0EBiMSh2Q]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Your Baby Ain't Sweet Like Mine (HD Live at Bijou, Dec. 9, 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Apr 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4]Napoleon XIV: 'They're coming to take me away' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Apr 13, 2013)

Stars And Stripes Forever...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSmD9hrbrF0&feature=player_embedded]Stars And Stripes Forever John Twomey on Johnny Carson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

yuck..yuck


[ame=http://youtu.be/CD8EtvWW8nw]Frank Gallop - The Ballad Of Irving (1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

inspiring...

[ame=http://youtu.be/DJVtFpZl7-Y]Clancy Brothers - Beer, beer, beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Gotta have some Monty P.

[ame=http://youtu.be/mL7n5mEmXJo]Lumberjack Song - Monty Python - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight (Apr 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ntZmxgPHF9s]stickman feels good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (Apr 14, 2013)

Tennessee Bird Walk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-OrVQaqkg0]TENNESSEE BIRD WALK, OUR ORIGINAL #1 HIT. ON TV. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O6eIWi-25M]The Slappers - Take Your Dirty Paws off my Pussy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye3ecDYxOkg]"Toking" with Lawrence Welk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 19, 2013)

sing along..

[ame=http://youtu.be/TxmZ5sabk7U]Little Brown Jug (Cartoon Sing along) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf22Bhn5lZU]Turtles and Whores - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I like this song but then, I'm a Lumpy 1

[ame=http://youtu.be/8m1cP0ez_S8]The Newbeats - Bread and Butter (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2013)

Jerry Lewis Typewriter .... vintage... please never die Jerry? never never never...we love you  forever....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmD_jQcHdPY]Jerry Lewis Typewriter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=851bVVMQLDc]right around the corner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6dbB95crIE]Carolina Chocolate Drops "It's Hard To Be A Beatboxer" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Svrf3BOsp4]Carolina Chocolate Drops and Luminescent Orchestrii: "Short Dress Gal" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 25, 2013)

If I Had A Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCImrmR63JE]Barenaked Ladies: If I Had a Million Dollars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 26, 2013)

Ugly Girlfriend
Lost State of Franklin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqQPgw0L64g]Lost State Of Franklin_Johnson City_USA_part3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 26, 2013)

I saw this band in the early ought-80's at the Down Yonder Saloon in Maryville, TN...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8bIcxLfDgM]The Red Clay Ramblers- merchants lunch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 26, 2013)

"Her teeth were green as garden peas..."


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 26, 2013)

"An acre of Brenda lay exposed to view..."


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3sEVJND38c]Shake that Tubbie butt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maVVzyGouag]Lost State of Franklin -- My Own Damn Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLB15kBvn_c]Ahab the Arab - Ray Stevens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW7zR6DGDZA]Jonny McGovern "Don't Fall In Love With A Homo (A Song For The Ladies)" - YouTube[/ame]

Jonny McGovern- Don't Fall In Love With A Homo (A Song For The Ladies)


----------



## Sunshine (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO_tXzeiZAQ]Shriner's Convention - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 10, 2013)

Bump....


----------



## BlueGin (May 12, 2013)

The Mom Song

[ame=http://youtu.be/_e6EWpAHahk]Mom Song - Everything a Mom says in a 24 hour period - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 12, 2013)

Good morning..wake up y'all

[ame=http://youtu.be/rijcxV3LtZ4]Ive Got A Mouth Full of Crabs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (May 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5nzKw-XIxw]Maple Prison Bitch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight (May 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LrqSMUnbY1E]trumpet and trombone with hands and feet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 26, 2013)

well, okay then...

[ame=http://youtu.be/XuKdTIrjdo8]The Saggar-Maker's Bottom-Knocker Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 27, 2013)

Caution, explicit!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc13BWzzZgA]F**k Me Forever - Connie Lingus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Granny (May 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtzoUu7w-YM]Ray Stevens - The Streak - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16fG1sDagU]Ray Stevens - The Mississippi Squirrel Revival - YouTube[/ame]



Ray Stevens


----------



## longknife (May 27, 2013)

I think of all Ray Steven's songs, the Mississippi Squirrel Revival is, by far, the best!!!


----------



## Granny (May 27, 2013)

There were a lot of fun songs back then.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/UT2c9m34iQQ]Don't Worry, Be Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0NLw5VrLgk&feature=fvwp&NR=1]Beat It - CUCKOO REMIX - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'll bet you, you at least smile

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z5aQHJmGm4&feature=share&list=PLB6244BDB787F50A0]The Laughing Police (COLOR) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 9, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TqVSdsmFeik]Most bizarre dancing show ever! - YouTube[/ame]

Dancing Queen


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/387ZDGSKVSg]Tone Loc - Wild Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zXIuAz7aryo]Guns N' Roses-Used to Love Her - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e1xvyTdBZI]Benny Hill - Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - YouTube[/ame]

ERNIE (THE FASTEST MILKMAN IN THE WEST)
(Benny Hill)
Benny Hill - 1971


You could hear the hoof beats pound as they raced across the ground,
And the clatter of the wheels as they spun 'round and 'round.
And he galloped into market street, his badge upon his chest,
His name was Ernie, and he drove the fastest milk cart in the west.

Now Ernie loved a widow, a lady known as Sue,
She lived all alone in Liddley Lane at number 22.
They said she was too good for him, she was haughty, proud and chic,
But Ernie got his cocoa there three times every week.

They called him Ernie, (Ernieeeeeeeeeee) 
And he drove the fastest milk cart in the west.

She said she'd like to bathe in milk, he said, "All right, sweetheart,"
And when he'd finished work one night he loaded up his cart.
He said, "D'you want it pasturize? 'Cause pasturize is best,"
She says, "Ernie, I'll be happy if it comes up to my chest."

That tickled old Ernie, (Ernieeeeeeeeeee) 
And he drove the fastest milk cart in the west.

Now Ernie had a rival, an evil-looking man,
Called Two-Ton Ted from Teddington and he drove the baker's van.
He tempted her with his treacle tarts and his tasty wholemeal bread,
And when she seen the size of his hot meat pies it very near turned her head.

She nearly swooned at his macaroon and he said, "If you treat me right,
You'll have hot rolls every morning and crumpets every night."
He knew once she sampled his layer cake he'd have his wicked way,
And all Ernie had to offer was a pint of milk a day.

Poor Ernie, (Ernieeeeeeeeeee)
And he drove the fastest milk cart in the west.

One lunch time Ted saw Ernie's horse and cart outside her door,
It drove him mad to find it was still there at half past four.
And as he lept down from his van hot blood through his veins did course,
And he went across to Ernie's cart and didn't half kick his 'orse.

Whose name was Trigger, (Triggerrrrrrrr)
And he pulled the fastest milk cart in the west.

Now Ernie rushed out into the street, his gold top in his hand,
He said, "If you wanna marry Susie you'll fight for her like a man."
"Oh why don't we play cards for her?" he sneeringly replied,
"And just to make it interesting we'll have a shilling on the side."

Now Ernie dragged him from his van and beneath the blazing sun,
They stood there face to face, and Ted went for his bun.
But Ernie was too quick, things didn't go the way Ted planned,
And a strawberry-flavoured yogurt sent it spinning from his hand.

Now Susie ran between them and tried to keep them apart,
And Ernie, he pushed her aside and a rock cake caught him underneath his heart.
And he looked up in pained surprise and the concrete hardened crust,
Of a stale pork pie caught him in the eye and Ernie bit the dust.

Poor Ernie, (Ernieeeeeeeeeee)
And he drove the fastest milk cart in the west.

Ernie was only 52, he didn't wanna die,
And now he's gone to make deliveries in that milk round in the sky.
Where the customers are angels and ferocious dogs are banned,
And the milkman's life is full of fun in that fairy, dairy land.

But a woman's needs are many fold and soon she married Ted,
But strange things happened on their wedding night as they lay in their bed.
Was that the trees a-rustling? Or the hinges of the gate?
Or Ernie's ghostly gold tops a-rattling in their crate?

They won't forget Ernie, (Ernieeeeeeeeee)
And he drove the fastest milk cart in the west.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJleJbn9G6Y]jake the peg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs]Shaddap You Face - Joe Dolce - YouTube[/ame]

Allo
I'm-a Giuseppe

I got-a something special-a for you
Ready?
Uno
Duo
Tre
Quatro!
When I was a boy
Just abouth the eightth-a grade

Mama used to say: "Don't stay out-a late
With the bad-a boys
Always shoot-a pool

Giuseppe going to flunk-a school!"
Boy
It make-a me sick
All the t'ing I gotta do

I can't-a get-a no kicks
Always got to follow rules

Boy
It make-a me sick
Just to make-a lousy bucks

Got to feel-a like a fool

And-a mama used to say all-a time:
What's-a matter you? Hey! Gotta no respect

What-a you t'ink you do? Why you look-a so sad?
It's-a not so bad
It's-a nice-a place

Ah
Shaddap-a you face!
That's-a my mama. I can remember!
Big accordion solo!
Ah ! Play dat again! Really nice
Really nice!
Soon-a come-a day
Gonna be a big-a star

Den I make-a T.V. shows and-a movies

Get-a myself a new car
But still I be myself

I don't want-a to change a t'ing

Still a-dance and a-sing

[ t'ing about-a mama
She used to say:
What's-a matter you? Hey! . . .
Mama
She said it all-a da time!
What's-a matter you? Hey!
Gotta no respect
. . .
That's-a my mama!

Hello
Everybody!
'At's out-a dere in-a radio and-a T.V. land

Aid you know I had a big-a hit-a song in-a Italy with-a disc?
Shaddap-a you face,
I sing-a dis-a song
All-a my fans applaud

Dey clap-a da hands
Dat-a make me feel-a so good;
You ought to learn-a dis-a song
It's-a real-a simple -
See
I sing: "What's-a matter you?" You sing: "Hey!"
Den I sing-a da rest
And den at de end
We can all-a sing:
Ah, Shaddap-a you face!
0.k.
Let's-a try it
Really big -
Uno
Duo
Tre
Quatro!

What's - a matter you ? Hey !...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCARADb9asE]The Firm - Star Trekkin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3A7B6qtUpU]PETER SELLERS and SOPHIA LOREN Goodness Gracious Me (1960) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight (Jul 3, 2013)

Dr House at his finest 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TBQAuw4NYLA]Hugh Laurie-The Sophisticated Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ig-RShZ6m4]Warren Zevon - My Shit's Fucked Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA20ecjCoTo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA20ecjCoTo[/ame]

Tony Joe White- Polk Salad Annie


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAYmk9Qb9Dc]Charlie Drake 'My Boomerang Won't Come Back' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6bFTVi0hHs]Lonnie Donegan - Does Your Chewing Gum Lose it's Flavour? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFUQasY3stA]The Hippopotamus Song ::: Rolf Harris with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jjiWS__Mp0]Allan Sherman - Hello Muddah Hello Faddah (1963) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3ODRbw69vs]Terry Scott - My Brother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPZl4bhOTAA]Morecambe and Wise - Boom Oo Yata-Ta-Ta - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 7, 2013)

music sucks but still interesting..


[ame=http://youtu.be/5ur5MJ0lZhI]Funny dirty drawings, not everything is what you think - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 7, 2013)

time for some crazy fun... 

eta: best watched on a full screen...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w]OK Go - This Too Shall Pass - Rube Goldberg Machine version - Official - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol...

[ame=http://youtu.be/pMyqvrvzS8U]Jive Bunny & The Mastermixers - Can Can You Party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Funnin..

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZfYFx6MOTYU]Little Jimmy Dickens - May The Bird Of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Down-under..

[ame=http://youtu.be/_D-LmRNdQiQ]Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport - sang by Rolf Harris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xJWxPE8G2c][NOT MINE] Woodstock: Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends - Misheard Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tHj1Q39oFQ]The Jive Aces Skiffle Combo presents: "Mama Don't Allow" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm feared to dedicate this one..lol

[ame=http://youtu.be/iEe_eraFWWs]The Black Eyed Peas - My Humps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I just like it..

[ame=http://youtu.be/qslQJLnk0qw]"Let Me In" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Lol

[ame=http://youtu.be/skU-jBFzXl0]Tiny Tim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hmZv5ND2YuI]LOBO- " ME AND YOU AND A DOG NAMED BOO" (W/LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/LoQYw49saqc]Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmxxq-wcnBw]Clodagh Rodgers - Jack in the Box 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpoDgD8sS18]Witchdoctor - oo,ee,oo,ah,ah,ting,tang,walla walla bing bang! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3s0joFeajk]Court Of King Caractacus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVddTjF-CEM]Tommy Steele - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Sep 2, 2013)

*Everyone join in and exercise your tonsils.*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LybSS4amIS0]Frank Ifield - She Taught Me To Yodel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUspLVStPbk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUspLVStPbk[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 2, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpUVAcvWfU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpUVAcvWfU[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 2, 2013)

For Classical Music fans...
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMSEPUuNP8k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMSEPUuNP8k[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Sep 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEEy615Jzg4]The Pipkins - Gimme Dat Ding - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Sep 12, 2013)

The Vogues - Five O'Clock World

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ9Nm_c3GVY]The Vogues Five O'Clock World Stereo Remastered HQ Version (use 480p) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CYwNWHZuT0]Green Jello "Little Pig, Little Pig" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 17, 2013)

if this ain't fun, I dunno what is... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w]OK Go - This Too Shall Pass - Rube Goldberg Machine version - Official - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Zs6sHzn7LzQ]He's The Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPAzinsGGyo]Bob & Tom - The Woman Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4aTQWC7crW4]Get Along, Little Dogies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/836SrAovqOQ]Pfft You Were Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/zvU4CC6s2e4]Gloom......Despair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 21, 2013)

another pffft

[ame=http://youtu.be/lcp0AXuPwBQ]The Singing DJs - Pfft! You Were Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzIboq1qEa8]Asylum Street Spankers - Beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rpq6u8hYgk]Shaving Cream Song Music Video Parody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp-WQX2nACg]DADDY DEWDROP- CHICK-A-BOOM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 7, 2013)

For the liberals...

[ame=http://youtu.be/RUaYbfKZIiA]La la la -guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkiilenHpVQ]Ray Stevens - Along Came Jones (with lyrics) - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3tqIukBKg]AC/DC-Big Balls Music Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP5YFr4SkCQ]Watch the "Let's Duet" clip from WALK HARD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 2, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/tYn_6NjcopY]Ahab The Arab - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnzrGr78Mws]The Monkees - Goin' Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Nov 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0]RickRoll'D[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Nov 5, 2013)

Frank Zappa played this song when he sat in as a disc jockey back in 1979.  

Here they come, they're Gerry and the Holograms.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9u5rfyTIoo]Gerry + The Holograms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Nov 7, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> For the liberals...
> 
> La la la -guy - YouTube



For the conservatives...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs]Denis Leary - Asshole (Uncensored Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 8, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/bwTUQkUApVY]Rotten Crotch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank Two Thumbs


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Do the Tour..

[ame=http://youtu.be/ghrDIQ-K8mg]People Of Walmart (Sexy And I Know It - LMFAO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHxGBH6o4M]Rick James - Super Freak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Nov 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vze3NVumZ2g]Cruella De Ville Those Two Dreadful Children... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Nov 13, 2013)

From 1972, "Hello DJ".  This is usually bleeped, but I found an uncensored version.

"I sent'cha 500 copies and I ain't heard it played yet!"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpOtB6qG8HM]Don Bowman - Hello DJ - Unbeeped Version XX - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Nov 17, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JOB_oElZDk"]Tim Cavanagh - I Wanna Kiss Her[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 20, 2013)

Love Shack - B-52's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM]The B52's - Love Shack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 20, 2013)

Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs9gYJXM2IA]Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 15, 2014)

There could be more.. let's see


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1c2OfAzDTI]The Ting Tings - That's Not My Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0lf_fE3HwA]Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape ft. Akon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM]Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSgz63bs_04]Dance Little Sister - Terence Trent D'Arby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z9ntoTwQfc]Larry Verne Mr. Custer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcvjXAtzaMU]Short Shorts-The Royal Teens-1957 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI-Y0CMGwxo]Roger Miller "Do Wacka Do" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2RKWJD5ops]Van Halen - Van Halen - Ice Cream Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gv0H-vPoDc]"Weird Al" Yankovic - Word Crimes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 19, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> [ame="[MEDIA=youtube]UejelYnVI3U[/MEDIA]"]
> Dead Skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin to high heaven!
> 
> Louden Wainwright 3rd


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Aug 27, 2016)

Cat Walk - Saga


----------



## Borillar (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Jun 6, 2019)

David Byrne- Miss America


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



Thanks for dusting this thread off Angelo ...


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 8, 2019)

I think this song is both odd and fun. It certainly is a personification of a moment in time:


----------



## konradv (Jun 9, 2019)

Rocky Horror Picture Show- Hot Patootie, Bless My Soul


----------

